# This boy still needs a name!



## anonak (Jul 22, 2015)

Meet my new guy! He is a little less than a year old and I adopted him about 2 weeks ago. He is a sweet tabby guy with buff colored fur and I can just not settle on a name for him.

The grey kitty is his new brother, my 3ish year old cat Oscar. He is quite shy and a bit skittish, but he has decided that I am an acceptable human and he purrs all the time when I pet him. He is also very energetic, even more so than I expected.

I tend to go with human names for pets and here a few I've considered: 
- Arthur
- Ziggy
- Finn
- Charlie
- Teddy
- Alfie
- Miles

But I don't know... Nothing seems right. I also considered Felix, because a pair of Oscar and Felix would be adorable, but it just doesn't fit. 

Anyone have ideas?


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

His name is George.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Tony.

Oscar is the award for movies. Tony is the award for Broadway.


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

He looks like a sweetie! They are cute together.

Maybe Oliver? That's a theater award.

It always takes me a while to name my cats, and even then I can get it wrong. Eventually, the name morphs into something that matches the cat's personality. (Mr. Beauregard Feathertoes became Beau, finally Boo-Boo . . . which suits him perfectly. My husband calls him Boop de Loop sometimes.)


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh my another handsome orange boy! 

Miles works for me, mine was named Dizzy partly because of the jazz trumpeter.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay. Forget mine. I like Miles.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmmm?....looks like a *"Ziggy*" to me.


----------



## callie57 (Sep 14, 2019)

I love Ziggy.


----------



## anonak (Jul 22, 2015)

So the final choice is: Ziggy

I spent the last week or so trying out names and it is the one that stuck. I also realized the other day that he has a little kink in his tail (or a little zig-zag) and that sealed the deal. He is such a sweet guy and I'm just thrilled that I adopted him. 

A volunteer at the place I adopted him from recommended him to me, and I really lucked out. He is very nervous around people and was terrified when I first met him, and I'm pretty sure that made it difficult for him to be adopted. He only took a day to warm up to me and I can see his confidence growing every day.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

He looks very content. Y'all are a good pair/threesome.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Excellent name for an outstanding little one. Many happy years to come.


----------

